# Pre-Season Game 3: Denver Nuggets vs. Sacramento Kings



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Denver Nuggets face the Sacramento Kings tomorrow. Make your predictions here.

*Nuggets 109*

*Kings 103*

Nene still has not played in any of the pre-season games for the Nuggets. I will try and find out who the starting line up/players will be for Denver by tomorrow. If anyone already knows please share in this thread.

King fans feel free to make your predictions here as well. Also add any insight about the Kings starters would be appreciated.

......................

*Could a mod please add Pre-Season Game 3 to the title of this thread. I forgot to do it.

Thank you in advance.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Denver Nuggets vs. Sacramento Kings*

Probable starters, Bibby, Bonzi, Peja, SAR, B52.

I think the Nuggs will win this game. Just a feeling I'm getting. 


So will Nene play?


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Denver Nuggets vs. Sacramento Kings*

i guess the game will be pretty close, both are good teams. i think Peja will find his touch like he did in the warriors-kings game yesterday night and put up big numbers. bibby will hopefully get more assists. garcia has been great lately so im sure he'll contribute.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Denver Nuggets vs. Sacramento Kings*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Probable starters, Bibby, Bonzi, Peja, SAR, B52.
> 
> I think the Nuggs will win this game. Just a feeling I'm getting.
> 
> ...


This should be a very good game. I have been a big supporter of Bonzi since his playing days with the Blazers. The guy has great talent. He just needs to get his head on straight and play up to his potential. I think he is going to do very well with the Kings this year.

I'm not sure on Nene. Haven't been able to find anything to confirm him playing or not. He hasn't played in any pre-season games as of yet.

Kings fans should keep an eye on Lenard. He has been playing the best during the Nuggets training camp. Voshon Lenard chipped in 17 points on 7-of-13 shooting against the Blazers.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Denver Nuggets vs. Sacramento Kings*

Yea good luck man and I'll come back after the game is over to give my opinion on the Nuggets.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Denver Nuggets vs. Sacramento Kings*



CreeksideBaller said:


> i guess the game will be pretty close, both are good teams. i think Peja will find his touch like he did in the warriors-kings game yesterday night and put up big numbers. bibby will hopefully get more assists. garcia has been great lately so im sure he'll contribute.


How well did Peja shoot against the Warriors ? It doesn't suprise me though. Peja has the second best jump shot in the league. I reank Ray Allen's jump shot a little better.

I'm anticipating the Bibby vs Miller match up. I'm a big time Dre supporter on this board and I think it will be a good match up for Andre since Bibby is a top 5 PG in the league or close to it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Denver Nuggets vs. Sacramento Kings*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yea good luck man and I'll come back after the game is over to give my opinion on the Nuggets.


Good luck to you as well. This should be a really good pre-season game. Both teams are very good. And we are getting closer to the regular season. Make sure to come back and give your analysis of the game. We would love to hear it. I always think it's good to get a different perspective from fans of different teams.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Denver Nuggets vs. Sacramento Kings*



23AirJordan said:


> How well did Peja shoot against the Warriors ? It doesn't suprise me though. Peja has the second best jump shot in the league. I reank Ray Allen's jump shot a little better.
> 
> I'm anticipating the Bibby vs Miller match up. I'm a big time Dre supporter on this board and I think it will be a good match up for Andre since Bibby is a top 5 PG in the league or close to it.


Peja got 15 pts and 3 assists in about 25 mins and was very efficient in that game. ray allen is my second favourite player (after peja) and is an amazing shooter. Peja (in my opinion) is better. Peja is a little streaky, and we need him to be good in this game. hes an unpredictable player. yeah andre miller and bibby should be interesting, i wont be able too watch it on TV though, i live in vancouver


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Denver Nuggets vs. Sacramento Kings*



CreeksideBaller said:


> Peja got 15 pts and 3 assists in about 25 mins and was very efficient in that game. ray allen is my second favourite player (after peja) and is an amazing shooter. Peja (in my opinion) is better. Peja is a little streaky, and we need him to be good in this game. hes an unpredictable player. yeah andre miller and bibby should be interesting, i wont be able too watch it on TV though, i live in vancouver


Thanks for the information. I'm a fan of Peja as well. I won't be watching the game on tv, but I will listen to it on the espn game stream. It's another good way of keeping up with pre-season games.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Denver Nuggets vs. Sacramento Kings*

I use play by play on NBA.com, the game stream thing doesnt work for some reason


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Denver Nuggets vs. Sacramento Kings*



CreeksideBaller said:


> I use play by play on NBA.com, the game stream thing doesnt work for some reason



Hmm...

Well I haven't used the NBA.com one. However I have used the espn stream. It worked for me during the Blazers vs Nuggets game. I listented to a little bit of it on there before switching to my local radio station. They had the game on because I live in Portland.

However if you get to listen to the game make sure to come and give me your thoughts on the Kings and Nuggets. :cheers:


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Denver Nuggets vs. Sacramento Kings*

I'll do that


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Denver Nuggets vs. Sacramento Kings*



CreeksideBaller said:


> I'll do that


Great, I'll be looking forward to it. :cheers:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

23AirJordan said:


> *Could a mod please add Pre-Season Game 3 to the title of this thread. I forgot to do it.
> 
> Thank you in advance.*


Got it

Adelman said today he is going to be trying out different combos, so the bigs starting tomorrow might be Skinner and Miller (Thomas and SAR started yesterday).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings board game thread:wave:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> Got it
> 
> Adelman said today he is going to be trying out different combos, so the bigs starting tomorrow might be Skinner and Miller (Thomas and SAR started yesterday).


Thank you for fixing the thread. The Kings have a very formidable front line. I'm a big fan of Miller, who I think has stepped in and taken up for Webber nicely. However I still the Nuggets have an advantage with bigs. However Nene might not be playing. Trying to find out why he's been out of every pre-season game. If anyone has any info on Nene please let me know.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

how on earth people can make predictions and analysis of a preseason game is beyond me. its a coin flip because we dont know who is going to play and for how long. the 2nd half could be a battle of bench scrubs that gives us 0 indication of how the teams actually are.

wait til the last 2 preseason games (at the earliest) to get an idea of how good teams are.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> how on earth people can make predictions and analysis of a preseason game is beyond me. its a coin flip because we dont know who is going to play and for how long. the 2nd half could be a battle of bench scrubs that gives us 0 indication of how the teams actually are.
> 
> wait til the last 2 preseason games (at the earliest) to get an idea of how good teams are.


To me it's more than just a coin flip NugzFan.....

Well I think pre-season games are good for a few things. One to estimate where the team is on a whole. Pre-Season games give you the opportunity to see how the bench and other players play that most likely won't see much playing time or any at all in the regular season.

Such as the article I found on Hodge and Kleiza. We now know they will be sent to the NBDL at least for some time. But the pre-season games give us some insight in to how they are acclimating to the NBA and their new team.

The same can be said for veteran players... Such as Vo Lenard. Coach Karl has said he has been the best player for the Nuggets during training camp. He has performed well in the pre-season. Voshon Lenards last game. He chipped in 17 points on 7-of-13 shooting. So because of pre-season games we get to see what Coach Karl is talking about.

These are some of the things I like about pre-season basketball. Also I'm a big Nuggets fan and very anxious for the season to begin. Watching and reading about the nuggets and commenting about what we have learned going in to the season is my approach. As Im sure you are well aware of by all the articles I have been reading and posting on this board for other Nuggets fans to read. Plus the threads I have started to make predictions on the Nuggets pre-season games and for anyone to add any insight on the Nuggets or the teams we are playing.

I have gone to the other teams we are facing forums and shared with them our pre-season game threads because I appreciate a different perspective from other NBA fans.

Hope this helps and explains to you why I like these threads and start them NugzFan.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=208252


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Game time tonight!* 

Kings fans/NBA fans watching or listening to the game, feel free to come in and participate in this thread!

Go Nuggets!


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

gametime in 10 mins!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CreeksideBaller said:


> gametime in 10 mins!


Yep!

Got this from the Kings forum. Thanks to *Peja Vu* for posting it.



> What to expect from the Nuggets: A rested team, for one, but aching all over the roster. Denver has been in town since Sunday and held a practice Monday. Carmelo Anthony produced 23 points in 24 minutes against Portland on Saturday. Marcus Camby, Greg Buckner and Nene will not play because of ailments, and Earl Boykins and Earl Watson have been slowed with injuries and may also sit.


That explains why Nene hasn't played in any of the pre-season games. I had a hunch he was suffering from some kind of injury. Hopefully are guys will be at full strength in tme for the regular season.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

13-6 Nuggets up early and playing well.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

oo kings seem to be coming back, its 19-15


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CreeksideBaller said:


> oo kings seem to be coming back, its 19-15


Kings made a nice run to keep it close. This is a good game. 19 -17 Nuggets leading kings late in the 1st quarter.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Kings up 26- 24* after the 1st quarter. This is a good game. I like the pace. Anthony is the Nuggets high scorer with 8 points.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

kings lead at the end of the first quarter 26-24. wow, that was a great run. you're right 23AirJordan, this is a good game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CreeksideBaller said:


> kings lead at the end of the first quarter 26-24. wow, that was a great run. you're right 23AirJordan, this is a good game.


Miller is playing great for you guys so far.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets and Kings all tied up in the 2nd quarter at 30-30. Francisco Garcia seems to be playing good for the Kings. I liked him in college. I hope he does well in the NBA.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

yeah he's great for the kings, a very good rookie.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets up *46-40* with a little over a minute left in the 2nd quarter. Also DerMarr Johnson is playing well with 8 points tied with Carmelo to lead the Nuggets in scoring.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Nuggets up by 6 points 52 to 46 on the Kings at the half.*

Great 1st half. A real nice pace to this game. Carmelo Anthony and Earl Watson lead all Nuggets with 10 points. Earl Watson made a last second shot before the end of the 2nd quarter.

The play by play guys were commenting on Carmelo Anthony and that he looks very quick out there. They said he is 23 pounds ligther than he was this time last year. Thats great news for all us Nuggets fans!

No Camby No Nene No Buckner for the Nuggets so were doing pretty well with out some of our core guys.

DerMarr Johnson had a big dunk on Skinner he took it right to him and dunked it hard. DerMarr has 8 points so far and playing well. DerMarr/VO is going to be the answer for the Nuggets SG position!

The Nuggets are holding the Kings to 36% Shooting. And the Nuggets are shooting 47%.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

wells is on fire!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CreeksideBaller said:


> wells is on fire!


Yes Wells is playing well. Just got a block on Vo.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

61-60 Nuggets up with a little over 5 minutes in the 3rd quarter. Carmelo Anthony is playing great and leading the Nuggets with 15 points.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

End of the 3rd quarter. The Game is all tied up *75-75*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Denver wins 102 - 99*

Great game by Carmelo who led the nuggets in scoring with 20 points. Carmelo hit a jumper with 13 seconds left in the game to ice it for the Nuggets. Vo had 16 points and played very well. DerMarr had 11 points, and Boykins had 13 to lead the Nuggets off the bench in scoring.

This Nuggets are missing a lot of their core players. So this was a very good win for us with so many of our key players out. The following list is of all the players for the Nuggets that did not play tonight.


B RUSSELL DNP - COACH'S DECISION 
M CAMBY DNP - LEFT PLANTAR FASCIA 
G BUCKNER DNP - LEFT GROIN STRAIN 
K MARTIN DNP - SORE LEFT KNEE 
J HODGE DNP - COACH'S DECISION 
N DIXON DNP - COACH'S DECISION 
T SMITH DNP - COACH'S DECISION 
NENE DNP - RIGHT HAMSTRING STR

Thanks to everyone who contributed to the kings vs Nuggets game thread. I appreciate it.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

the nuggets played very well, great game


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CreeksideBaller said:


> the nuggets played very well, great game


Yep, very good game all around.

The following link is for the highlights of the game from NBA.Com Lenard is playing great so far!

http://www.nba.com/games/20051018/DENSAC/recap.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Game Pictures!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> Game Pictures!


Thanks for the link..

Carmelo is in great shape this season!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

23AirJordan said:


> To me it's more than just a coin flip NugzFan.....
> 
> Well I think pre-season games are good for a few things. One to estimate where the team is on a whole. Pre-Season games give you the opportunity to see how the bench and other players play that most likely won't see much playing time or any at all in the regular season.
> 
> ...


you mis understood. i love preseason, i konw they have a purpose, if i could watch them, i would...the thread is fine.

but how people make real predictions based on them amazes me. the bobcats could beat the spurs in preseason and no one would think twice about it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

How sore is Kenyon's knee?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Damn, Melo looks like a beast. 

NBA watch out!!!



Your team is going to be great 23AirJordan, playoffs for sure. 

The only thing I'm worried is about Camby, will he be able to stay healthy all season long. Melo should make the allstar team this year. 


GO MELO!!!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> How sore is Kenyon's knee?


Good question cpawfan.

I'm trying to find out if he will be playing tonight against the Lakers.

*Update*

Found some information on Kenyon.....



> Martin, being brought along slowly after having offseason knee surgery, was held out primarily for precautionary reasons. But Karl did say he had a "little tenderness’’ in his knee.


From the sounds of it, It seems Kenyon is going to be fine.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Damn, Melo looks like a beast.
> 
> NBA watch out!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm really looking forward to a great season this year for the Nuggets.

Camby is always a question mark when it comes to heatlh. Although the last 2 season Camby has been able to stay on the floor and be a leader for this team. I believe he is either the captain or co-captain of the Nuggets. His defense is very important so I'm hoping he has another great season for the Nuggets.

I agree to about Carmelo he is looking great so far in the pre-season. Carmelo is also poised to make the all star team this year. There are some good comments about him in the thread I started about Carmelo star quest.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Game video highlights Nuggets vs Kings.

http://www.nba.com/games/20051018/DENSAC/recap.html


----------

